# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  If Rosie gets pregnant, should Sally make her have an abortion?

## jstevens1

Dear Mordor and Co

I know the Katy storyline has long since finished, but in the light of the recent Rosie storyline that might result in this scenario I would like to get a few things off my chest.

Parents may feel justified for doing this because:-

a. They think that their daughter cannot cope with a baby (particularly if she is under 16 i.e. Rosie)
b. They feel their daughter may be throwing away the chance of a good career/education (as in the case of Katy Harris and Rosie Webster).
c. They feel their daughter may be missing out on the same lifestyle that her peers are having e.g. freedom to go out.
d. The parents may not be able to cope with/afford another baby irrespective of whether it is their's or their daughter's (particularly if their own relationship is in trouble - Sally and Kevin are apparently staying together for the sake of the children).
e. The parents are worried about the impact a new baby (again irrespective of whether it is theirs or their daughter's) would have on any of their other children and feel it may not be fair on them.
f. The girl's mother might have been a single mother entering a new relationship and feel that this new arrival might jeopardise it.
g. They feel disappointed/angry with their daughter for getting into this mess.
h. The parents may be old fashioned and have Victorian views about this - i.e. Their daughter is a fallen woman/whore/slut/slag who has brought shame and disgrace on the whole family (even now it is a scandal for a schoolgirl to get pregnant) and feel the need to punish her.

But none of the above takes into account the girl's emotional welfare. Many girls like Katy (although the Corrie storyline is extreme) may commit suicide, suffer depression, self-harm (especially if they have a miscarriage/stillbirth/hysterectomy later on in life and feel that it is their punishment) - evidence of this has been highlighted from Post-abortion counsellers + Life Organisations.

I therefore feel that the Katy Harris storyline should serve as a warning and an example to any parent considering going down that route and I hope that Sally Webster takes note.  Do you agree?

Yours

jstevens1

----------


## LostVoodoo

to be honest i will be VERY disappointed in Corrie if Rosie gets pregnant, one of the best things about this storyline has been both Roise and Craig's very sensible attitude to contraception. it would be nice to portray a teenage girl who has a responsible attitude towards sex and is able to enjoy herself with the person she loves without getting pregnant. if they sacrifice this for the sake of a sensational plotline i won't be happy.

saying that, if she does, do you really think she'd tell Sally after the way she's been treated? (to be honest after the whole morning-after-pill incident and the police i would have called social services to give Sally a taste of her own medicine) i get the feeling she would at least try to have an abortion without her knowing (whether she went through with it or not is another matter). it happens in the real world.

----------


## annaz

I have no idea, though Sally has been a bit shocking so we much expect the unexpected lol
I don't think Rose should be pregnant, maybe get an STD...

----------


## LostVoodoo

how would she get and STD when her and Craig were both virgins and are only sleeping with each other. it's not as if she's sleeping around or not using barrier methods. unless we have the coldsore issue which i very such doubt Corrie would get into!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

i don't think rosie will get pregnant cause they have highlighted the fact that they are using protection so at least they are being sensible in that area. As for Sally i think she would make rosie get an abortion because she would be so ashamed that her daugther was pregnant she would just be thinking of herself as usual

----------


## annaz

You can still get STDs even if you use a condom

----------


## feelingyellow

I hope Rosie doesn't get pregnant - we don't need a Sarah Platt Jr.

----------


## annaz

That storyline has been done loads of times before on soaps it wouldn't be anything new

----------


## xStephaniex

sally has handled everything with rosie sooooo wrongly !!!! i mean firstly you dont FORCE your daughter to take the pill, and you certainly dont report them to the police !!!! - she is only pushing them closer together! i think she should let rosie decide what she wants to do if rosie got pregnant!. Evil mum of the year is that sally and its only january  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## feelingyellow

> sally has handled everything with rosie sooooo wrongly !!!! i mean firstly you dont FORCE your daughter to take the pill, and you certainly dont report them to the police !!!! - she is only pushing them closer together! i think she should let rosie decide what she wants to do if rosie got pregnant!. Evil mum of the year is that sally and its only january


Her over-parenting has gone so extreme in the past couple of years!
Her new year's resolution should have been not to do it, lol.

----------


## annaz

Please Tell me what happened with Craig, Rosie, Sally and the police last episode. I missed it

----------


## feelingyellow

> Please Tell me what happened with Craig, Rosie, Sally and the police last episode. I missed it


I thought there was a Corrie catch-up - but I can't find it, lol. Anyways, Sally and Kevin reported Craig to the police - Rosie and Carig told their story and it looks as if Craig isn't going to be arrested or go to jail.

----------


## littlemo

> Dear Mordor and Co
> 
> I know the Katy storyline has long since finished, but in the light of the recent Rosie storyline that might result in this scenario I would like to get a few things off my chest.
> 
> Parents may feel justified for doing this because:-
> 
> a. They think that their daughter cannot cope with a baby (particularly if she is under 16 i.e. Rosie)
> b. They feel their daughter may be throwing away the chance of a good career/education (as in the case of Katy Harris and Rosie Webster).
> c. They feel their daughter may be missing out on the same lifestyle that her peers are having e.g. freedom to go out.
> ...


I think a person (no matter how old they are) should be allowed to decide (after finding out they are pregnant) whether to have a baby or not. I don't think it should be only down to the parents to make that decision. I'm not against abortion, my mother had one before she had me, and she's had no regrets. She wasn't ready and I think these pro life organisations do tend to over react a lot, to get their views across (proganda). 

I think parents should support their child in an important decision like this. Nobody should be forced into anything. 

I don't know what Rosie would want to do if she found out she was pregnant. She's talked to Craig about keeping it, but you don't know what you'd do unless it became reality.

----------


## Katy

i doubt Rosie would become pregnant, and if she did then i dont think an abortion would be right as its not really setting a good example. The whole Safe sex issue has been portrayed really well and getting pregnant would just make it wrse.

----------


## Kim

I think Rosie will get pregnant but I don't think that Sally should force her to have an abortion, but I think she will.

----------


## annaz

Do you think Rosie and Craig will split up sooner or later?

----------


## Kim

> Do you think Rosie and Craig will split up sooner or later?


Later, Sally's recent actions have just made them more determined to stay together.

----------


## Penguin8191

i dont think rosie should get pregnant and i dont think her and craig should split up! if she does get pregnant i think it should be up to rosie and craig if they want the baby and are prepared to look after it!

----------


## Cornishbabe

I thought u couldnt get a STI if you wee both virgins sleeping with each other and using condoms?

----------


## Katy

no i dont think you can unless the other person sleeps around. I love Rosie and Craig as a couple. I am really hoping that its not going to be ruined by a pregnancy. Sally has got to be the worst mother in soap so if Rosie did get pregnant i wouldnt put it passed her that she would make her have an abortion.

----------


## #1 SexyTink

i hope it dont happen

----------


## annaz

If Rosie got preggers, I think she would get an abortion behind Sally's back

----------


## *-Rooney-*

if she did get pregnant i dont think she would let sally make her have an abortion because remember the way she was talking after she had to take the morning after pill. she was saying she kept thinking if their was a baby in there she would be killing it

----------


## littlemo

> if she did get pregnant i dont think she would let sally make her have an abortion because remember the way she was talking after she had to take the morning after pill. she was saying she kept thinking if their was a baby in there she would be killing it


Yes but if she was actually pregnant she might change her mind.

----------


## Trinity

I don't think that parents would be allowed to 'force' someone into having an abortion.  They could, throw her out or withdraw financial support etc.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah maybe or she might keep it and prove to both families they cant do anything because they would be a family by then

----------


## jstevens1

Dear Trinity

"I don't think that parents would be allowed to 'force' someone into having an abortion. They could, throw her out or withdraw financial support etc."

Yes, Trinity, that is quite right.  *THEY COULD ALSO BLACKMAIL HER!!!*  There was a very unpleasant case of this in a CHAT magazine way back in April 1996 where a 15 year old girl called Karen, who was nearly 24 weeks pregnant was bullied into having an abortion by her father.  Not only did he threaten to throw her out, as you have said, but he also threatened to have her boyfriend (age 19) prosecuted if she did not comply.  She was also locked in her room for a whole week until she had the procedure (she had to give birth - she was told it was a girl but she did not see her).  Afterwards she barely spoke to her parents and as soon as she had the means to do so, she left home.  She split up with her boyfriend as a result of her father's threats and the fact that he was also grieving for the loss of his child and could not deal with it.  As soon as she was financially able to she left home and has not been in contact with them since as she will never forgive them for what they put her through.

I feel very   :Angry:  with her parents as I think they were trying to avoid people finding out about her pregnancy (they did not approve of sex before marriage) and had no concern for her emotional welfare whatsoever and I feel   :Sad:   about this even now.

jstevens1

----------


## annaz

I don't know if Sally and Kevin would be able to handle Rosie getting pregnant, they don't seem like the type of people who would be able to get their heads around it all.

----------


## littlemo

> Dear Trinity
> 
> "I don't think that parents would be allowed to 'force' someone into having an abortion. They could, throw her out or withdraw financial support etc."
> 
> Yes, Trinity, that is quite right.  *THEY COULD ALSO BLACKMAIL HER!!!*  There was a very unpleasant case of this in a CHAT magazine way back in April 1996 where a 15 year old girl called Karen, who was nearly 24 weeks pregnant was bullied into having an abortion by her father.  Not only did he threaten to throw her out, as you have said, but he also threatened to have her boyfriend (age 19) prosecuted if she did not comply.  She was also locked in her room for a whole week until she had the procedure (she had to give birth - she was told it was a girl but she did not see her).  Afterwards she barely spoke to her parents and as soon as she had the means to do so, she left home.  She split up with her boyfriend as a result of her father's threats and the fact that he was also grieving for the loss of his child and could not deal with it.  As soon as she was financially able to she left home and has not been in contact with them since as she will never forgive them for what they put her through.
> 
> I feel very   with her parents as I think they were trying to avoid people finding out about her pregnancy (they did not approve of sex before marriage) and had no concern for her emotional welfare whatsoever and I feel    about this even now.
> 
> jstevens1


Did this girl keep her pregnancy hidden from her parents, because 24 weeks is very late in the day to be thinking about an abortion? I would have thought a doctor would have had a long chat with a person wanting to have an abortion at this late stage. A doctor would want to make sure she wasn't doing it against her own wishes, I would think. It's a really awful story.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh my god that story in chat is soo sad

----------


## *-Rooney-*

imagine treating your own child like that sure she made a mistake but arent families there to support no matter what (obviously not )

----------


## jstevens1

Dear LittleMo

She told her boyfriend about it fairly early on and he said he would stand by her and marry her as soon as she turned 16 but she _did_[B] conceal the pregnancy from her parents until she was about 22 weeks along because her father had warned her that if she got pregnant while living under his roof he would make her have an abortion (she thought it was too late for an abortion - she did not realise that only applied to NHS terminations).  She started showing fairly early and her mother spotted it, confronted the girl about it then told the girl's father who marched her off to her GP and after her GP examined her and confirmed the pregnancy her father told her to leave the consulting room and wait for him.  After he came out he then told her that she was to have a termination the following week and when she protested he then blackmailed her as I stated previously.

Yep, this really made me   :Sick:  

jstevens1

----------


## littlemo

> imagine treating your own child like that sure she made a mistake but arent families there to support no matter what (obviously not )


Most families are, but I suppose some are less understanding than others. Parents make mistakes too, they may have loved her, but just have a different way of doing things. 

I think most parents would probably want a child of that age to have an abortion, because they'd believe that it would ruin their life. I think my mum would want me to at that age. But I don't think anybody should be forced.

Also in regards to the story in Chat, if the boyfriend was standing by her why didn't he do something to help? Was he 15 as well? I assume his parents had the same attitude as hers.

----------


## jstevens1

Dear Little Mo

1. Her boyfriend was *19* (*four* years older than her) so her father could quite easily carry out his threat. 
2. Her boyfriend _tried_ to phone her during her week of confinement but as I stated earlier, she was locked in her room until she was escorted to the abortion clinic by her father.  When her boyfriend phoned her mother slammed the phone down on him.  He did go and see her just after she had come back from having the termination.  After she returned home her mother put her to bed and then her parents left her on her own to do the weekly shopping.  Her boyfriend saw them leaving the house so he called.  This was therefore his first opportunity to speak to her but it was too late.
3. Her boyfriend's parents were not mentioned in the article.

jstevens1

----------


## stacyefc

i don't think sally could make rosie get an abortion she would try and make her but its very unlikely as rosie is on the pill.

----------


## dddMac1

if rosie did get pregnant it should be up to her to decide whether or not to have an abortion not Sally

----------


## Daisyduck

They cant make Rosie pregnant, as they have done that story line already. Are they running out of idea`s

----------


## littlemo

> They cant make Rosie pregnant, as they have done that story line already. Are they running out of idea`s


I don't think it's going to happen but if they did do it would be a different set of circumstances than with Sarah. She had a one night stand with somebody she couldn't care less about, Rosie in a loving relationship with Craig. It doesn't mean they are near enough ready to have a baby but it is different. 

They do re-run pregnancy storylines in soaps, but put different twists on them.

----------


## Daisyduck

> I don't think it's going to happen but if they did do it would be a different set of circumstances than with Sarah. She had a one night stand with somebody she couldn't care less about, Rosie in a loving relationship with Craig. It doesn't mean they are near enough ready to have a baby but it is different. 
> 
> They do re-run pregnancy storylines in soaps, but put different twists on them.


 yes you are right, but i like rosie and i cant stand sally so hope sally not bad to rosie.  :Lol:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I hope Rosie doesn't get pregnant. I am liking the Rosie/Craig storyline as it is at the moment and the way Sally is going mad about it. I think it will spoil the storyline if Rosie did get pregnant but if Rosie did get pregnant, I think Sally would make her have an abortion even though it should be up to Rosie over what she wants to do  :Smile:

----------

